# My Hamilton Jazzmaster Maestro Chrono.



## Gianna's Dad (Jan 24, 2009)

I am digging the new forum dedicated to Hamilton watches, so I figured I'd contribute. I love Hamilton's history as a watchmaker and the quality and value of the brand is top-notch. Hamilton was the only US watchmaker that was allowed to be worn by railway employees timing train movements. Needless to say, if your timing is off when directing trains, things get ugly quick!

Anyway - this is my Hamilton Jazzmaster Maestro Chrono. It has the 7750 movement, is Swiss made, and keeps excellent time. At 45mm, this beast isn't for the little fellas or the faint of heart. Nicknamed "big sexy," this watch gets more comments than any other watch I've owned at any price point, and I've owned some nice Breitlings, Omegas, and Tags.

The movement can be viewed via the display back. The second I held this watch in my hand, I knew I had to have it. This retails for $1,495, but I got mine for just under $1K.

Pictures:


----------



## Mike Rivera (Feb 21, 2006)

Awesome!!!!

- Mike


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

That's a big beautiful Hamilton! Great photos too...:-!


----------



## DougFNJ (May 23, 2007)

I like the Day/Date on that one :-!


----------



## vkchu (May 14, 2009)

every time i think ive decided on a watch, something else comes along and changes my mind.

great looking watch-i guess ill have to put this on my list of potentials...


----------



## Eric1285 (Mar 18, 2009)

Great pictures! I've got the same watch. Currently wearing it on the same strap as you have shown, but I also have the black strap for dressier occasions. I bought mine second hand off eBay but it came in like-new condition. I've been wearing it every day since I got it.

It's definitely a big watch. It's very heavy as well - the first few days I wore it my wrist actually hurt since I haven't worn a watch in a few months.


----------



## Vikinguy (Apr 7, 2009)

Drools...


----------



## ffeelliixx (May 22, 2007)

Wow, I just popped into WUS to find a Hamilton forum!

I've the black dial version of the Maestro D/D.


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

ffeelliixx said:


>


That's a great looking model! Very cool..:-!


----------



## DougFNJ (May 23, 2007)

ffeelliixx said:


> Wow, I just popped into WUS to find a Hamilton forum!
> 
> I've the black dial version of the Maestro D/D.


That looks beautiful, I like the many variations they put into these Jazzmasters


----------



## ls8 (Aug 25, 2009)

Gianna's Dad: where did you buy your Jazzmasters, please? I cannot find any seller who has it in stock


----------



## Bovisa (Oct 2, 2009)

Gianna's Dad - Nice watch! I tried on the same one last night.

What's your wrist size?


----------



## modyblu (May 3, 2009)

Great looking watch and pictures!


----------



## GJac10 (Dec 30, 2007)

what is the lug width of the Jazzmaster Maestro?


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

GJac10 said:


> what is the lug width of the Jazzmaster Maestro?


23mm, but I reckon a 22 strap would be OK.


----------



## GJac10 (Dec 30, 2007)

kiwidj said:


> 23mm, but I reckon a 22 strap would be OK.


thanks kiwi, you answered two of my questions.


----------



## M3Inline6 (Dec 9, 2012)

What's the model/part number for this particular Jazzmaster? Also, would you mind mentioning where you bought it? I'm in the market for another watch. Thanks!


----------



## gdest (Jun 27, 2013)

It was almost 6 years ago. I think it won't help you to be in the market for another watch.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

M3Inline6 said:


> What's the model/part number for this particular Jazzmaster? Also, would you mind mentioning where you bought it? I'm in the market for another watch. Thanks!


You can't just Google image search 'Hamilton Jazzmaster Maestro Chronograph' and take it from there?


----------

